# show us your geckos



## geckos_are_great (Aug 11, 2009)

come on every1 post some pics of your little geckos


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 11, 2009)

Here are some pics of my pair. They have been posted before....

My Male






My Female - she is gravid at the moment and is gonna lay any day!!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Aug 11, 2009)

omg jay84 there awsome ide love some levis but there abit costly


----------



## geckos_are_great (Aug 11, 2009)

bumpty come on theres gotta be more then that


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 11, 2009)

i did have heaps more but my computer was recently wiped clean so ill have more later.


----------



## greeny1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I know this picture is in my other thread but I just thought i'd put it in here anyways.


----------



## Renagade (Aug 11, 2009)

My bynoes cloner


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's some pics of a few different wild geckos from Charters Towers  enjoy
1: strophurus williamsi (eastern spiny tail)
2: herteronotia binoei (prickly gecko)
3: diplodactylus conspicillatus (fat tail)
4: oedura castelnaui (northern velvet)
5: diplodactylus steindachneri (box pattern)

cheers HK.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 12, 2009)

would love to see some Ring tailed gex


----------



## Rocket (Aug 12, 2009)

Ring-tailed.


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 12, 2009)

1: ring-tail
2: centralian knob tail
3: golden tail (for sale - shameless plug) :lol:
4: prickly knob tail (gravid)

cheers HK.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Aug 12, 2009)

omg herp keeper there awsome how many geckos do yuo have btw people i wanna see some thick tails


----------



## m_beardie (Aug 12, 2009)

i have a smooth knobtailed gecko
awesome little pet


----------



## Mathew08 (Aug 12, 2009)

A few of my geckos.

1. N.amyae (Central Rough Knob)
2. O.marmorata (Marbled Velvet)
3. S.Mortizi (Southern Leaf Tail)
4. S.ciliaris (Northern Spiny Tail)
5. S.taenicauda (Golden Tail)


----------



## Mitch_89 (Aug 16, 2009)

*my spotted velvet*

Looking at these pics and didnt see any so i thought i would throw my southern spotted velvet in there with the rest......


----------



## Keeontai (Aug 16, 2009)

one of my geckos:lol:


----------



## bk201 (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/bk201-8988/albums/geckos-1861

only got 5 geckos but pics are in my album


----------



## James..94 (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice pictures everyone


----------



## gex01 (Aug 16, 2009)

*geckos*

just my favs
diplodactylus gaeatus helmeted geckos
diplodactylus steindachneri


----------



## JasonL (Aug 16, 2009)

levis are by far my favs


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 16, 2009)

thats great jason!


----------



## gex01 (Aug 16, 2009)

not a bad looking levis jason


----------



## geckos_are_great (Aug 16, 2009)

yeah they are all awsome geckos guys i just got a pair of thick tails today might post some piks l8er


----------



## Brettix (Aug 16, 2009)

A few of my gecks


----------



## Rocket (Aug 16, 2009)

The grin following a bite to my finger.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 16, 2009)

Couple of pics, The Amyae was a setup shot with the use of glass eyes


----------



## Brettix (Aug 16, 2009)

Smithers your amyea has all the syptoms of star gazing. :lol: Nice gecks


----------



## raged (Aug 16, 2009)

Just some of mine..


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 23, 2010)

wow raged there awsome gex.
anyone got some picks of spiny tails???


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 23, 2010)

marbled geckos  man i _love_ ring taileds


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 23, 2010)

there nice richoman how many do u have.??? ive got 6 marbled gex ill post pics tomorro


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 23, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> there nice richoman how many do u have.??? ive got 6 marbled gex ill post pics tomorro


thanks.
i have 5 at the moment, these 2 are in a seperate tank to the other 3 as im trying to get them to breed 
cant wait to see some pics of yours


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah ill have to wait until lights out to take some pics


----------



## froglet (Mar 24, 2010)

just a couple of mine.

will be looking to add some n amyae in the coming weeks


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

only got one good pic. also got a pic of one of my thickies


----------



## JoceyFisch (Mar 24, 2010)

smooth knob tails about to shed for their first time



 


 


 


 

Need to get some new photos as they are a bit bigger now!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

aww there cute. any one got spiny tails???


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's my little fella. My first gecko and definitely not my last.

Bynoe's (Name is Butters)


----------



## mike83 (Mar 24, 2010)

Got a female Levis today


----------



## Andrais (Mar 24, 2010)

must not fall into trap of cuteness  grrrr there so cute! 
i cud never keep gecko's, i'd be staring at it all day in wonder and trying to handle it every 5 seconds


----------



## Andrais (Mar 24, 2010)

JoceyFisch said:


> smooth knob tails about to shed for their first time
> 
> alien geckos from pluto


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 24, 2010)

lol. that bynoes is cute. thats for all the pics guys keep em comin


----------



## cmclean (Mar 24, 2010)

Here are a few of my geckos.
Some pictures have been posted previously.
We will be taking many hatchlings to the Sydney Reptile Expo, so come and see us there and buy some beautiful animals. All priced to sell.


----------



## timportas (Mar 24, 2010)

The collection so far:
Cyrtodactylus louisiadensis
Diplodactylus galeatus
Strophorus ciliaris
Nephrurus asper

Tim


----------



## JoceyFisch (Mar 25, 2010)

Aussiebluetongue said:


> JoceyFisch said:
> 
> 
> > smooth knob tails about to shed for their first time
> ...


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 25, 2010)

timportas there wicked


----------



## Varanidae (Mar 25, 2010)

*Underwoodisaurus*

These are a couple of mine I also have a trio of levis as well


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 25, 2010)

Varanidae said:


> These are a couple of mine I also have a trio of levis as well


I thought we weren't allowed to keep U.sphyrurus?


----------



## Varanidae (Mar 25, 2010)

You are in Qld, not sure about any of the other states


----------



## warren63 (Mar 27, 2010)

Fat tail Marm


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 27, 2010)

nice warren


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 27, 2010)

y guys
Some of my guys


----------



## Snowman (Mar 27, 2010)

one of my WA thickies


----------



## sholmes (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## petala (Mar 27, 2010)

*Dtella V.*





 Cute & growing only had them a month


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 27, 2010)

petala there awsome. great pics everyone keep them coming


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice Geckos everyone!

its been a while since I have posted any pics on here

Here are a few Mug shots


----------



## Kristy_07 (Mar 27, 2010)

hey gecko, great shots! what is that 3rd pic?


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Kristy 
3rd pic is a Female Amyae

Asper, Amyae, Amyae, Levis, Wheeleri


----------



## Gecko :) (Mar 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Kristy_07 (Mar 27, 2010)

wow, love at first sight for me  I'll be looking at levis and amyaes in about 15mths time I think. I'll have to do a bit more research into colours, obviously. I've only seen the golden colours before. Beautiful animals


----------



## tympanocryptis (Mar 27, 2010)

*My new little guys*

Baby chameleons:lol:


----------



## DonnB (Mar 27, 2010)

No pic yet but got my first gecko the other day. 
Oedura tryoni (Southern Spotted Velvet Gecko)


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 27, 2010)

there awsome tympanocriptis there pretty rare in captivity arnt they??


----------



## tympanocryptis (Mar 27, 2010)

They are awsome animals that grow very fast so hopefully soon alot more people will have them.


----------



## boogeralby (Mar 28, 2010)

Geckoman,
What brought you to the conclusion that we can't keep U. Sphyrus in NSW?


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 3, 2010)

woooh whoo im getting my first marms in 2 days. will post pics tuesday tp let them settle in first. can you guys post some pics of your set ups please. i need some ideas for there tank


----------



## shane14 (Apr 3, 2010)

WOW i thougth Chameleon geckoes were extremely rare? 

Im getting a trio of N.L.Occidentalis soon, cant wait


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 3, 2010)

boogeralby said:


> Geckoman,
> What brought you to the conclusion that we can't keep U. Sphyrus in NSW?


I looked on the species list and I couldnt see it, maybe I missed it.

Thanks Gex


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 3, 2010)

Got these guys recently. Pils off sponge bob realy nice! And the thick tails off warren 63, i grabbed 8 their wicked


----------



## shane14 (Apr 3, 2010)

WOW love the pilbs!


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 3, 2010)

Cheers Shane


----------



## shane14 (Apr 3, 2010)

How much did they cost? Im thinking of getting a few different gecko species.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 7, 2010)

my new marms.
i think they may be males but i cant get a good vent shot.
there 3 years old.


----------



## JoceyFisch (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=2516&pictureid=26770 I have posted these on a different thread but i'm such a proud mum I thought I'd pop them up here in case you missed them. This is my 3 month old Levi 'Barney' shedding:



 

 

 

 

He's such a pretty boy now!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 7, 2010)

omg thats so cool. great pics


----------



## Rocket (Apr 7, 2010)

petala said:


> Cute & growing only had them a month



Just thought you should know that they are not a Gehyra species, therefore not a Dtella. You are infact keeping Christinus marmoratus.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 7, 2010)

another one


----------



## warren63 (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice Marms, any idea of a locale of those guys, got two which are ''similar'' and these are supposed to be Currawinya locale


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 7, 2010)

*A couple of my levis*





 
Female Male


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 7, 2010)

i dont know there exact locality. but there from upper queensland


----------



## warren63 (Apr 8, 2010)

Couple of one of my thick tails


----------



## Gecko :) (Apr 8, 2010)

Great shots Jocey!


----------



## froglet (Apr 27, 2010)

my newest additions


----------



## buck (Apr 27, 2010)

Some more.....


----------



## buck (May 2, 2010)

This little guy shed 2 nights ago.


----------



## buck (May 3, 2010)

The little fella got some colour back. Some pics of him and Dad this morning. Hoping it turns out to be female to put back over Dad.... could be some interesting results.


----------



## geckos_are_great (May 3, 2010)

aww buck there awsome


----------



## mrblue (May 10, 2010)

Haven't really posted much before, thought a few pics may be in order.

Nephrurus levis pilbarensis

















Nephrurus levis levis


----------



## mrblue (May 10, 2010)

Nephrurus stellatus































Hope you all like 

Ryan.


----------



## mrblue (May 10, 2010)

Nephrurus amyae


























I'll try and post up some more tomorrow.

Ryan.


----------



## mrblue (May 10, 2010)

Nephrurus asper































Not the best shot but....






Ryan.


----------



## mrblue (May 10, 2010)

Strophurus taenicauda
















Lucasium steindachneri


----------



## mrblue (May 10, 2010)

Oedura castelnaui






Before






After






Just before shed

Oedura coggeri














Ryan.


----------



## warren63 (May 21, 2010)

Nice Oedura there. Just taking a couple of pics of a pair of hatchlings so i grabbed a couple of my others out for the night


----------



## Rocket (Jun 2, 2010)

Nothing special but some recents....

If Freeloader sees this, this is a 1 year old girl that is a sibling to yours.


----------



## Corchen (Jun 2, 2010)

Norbett


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 3, 2010)

Mate very nice. Definately a keeper.


----------



## Freeloader (Jun 6, 2010)

You mean these ones Rocket.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Jun 17, 2010)

great geckos guys thanks for sharing


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 4, 2010)

*Rockets 6*

These are yours rocket. I hope the black one stays black.


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome geckos guys keep them coming....


----------



## LadyJ (Jul 15, 2010)

They all look amazing, wondering if anyone had some more Bynoe's? Can't get enough of them!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 15, 2010)

Bynoe





Variegated Dtella


----------



## buck (Jul 15, 2010)

Amyae


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 15, 2010)

nice gecko buck =)


----------



## porkosta (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow reading this thready has made me want a Gecko. How hard are they to care for compared to dragons?
I know they are fai bit smaller but what do you all house them in and what diets do you have them on?

Thanks


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 15, 2010)

The species I have kept are alot easier to keep than your average dragon in terms of the amount of time spent looking after them.
Most keepers house geckos in tubs or terrariums
You feed them things like crickets,woodies and mealworms with the usual calcium and MV supplements (alot of people will argue that the MV is optional)


----------



## porkosta (Jul 16, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> The species I have kept are alot easier to keep than your average dragon in terms of the amount of time spent looking after them.
> Most keepers house geckos in tubs or terrariums
> You feed them things like crickets,woodies and mealworms with the usual calcium and MV supplements (alot of people will argue that the MV is optional)



Thanks Geckoman, what would you recommend for a first gecko?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jul 16, 2010)

porkosta said:


> Thanks Geckoman, what would you recommend for a first gecko?


 
My first geckos are amyae, quite exe, but so worth it. Only have a couple of daggy pics so I'll try & get some better ones over the weekend to post.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jul 16, 2010)

I keep Southern spotted trio, Thickie pair and Beaded gecko pair. Hers a pic of my male Southern spotted Lucian. I reckon your first gecko should depend on waht you want from one. If you want to see it climb all over the Enclosure and hang from the roof or to find under hides digging a hole etc


----------



## Sarah (Jul 16, 2010)

one of my new marms i got from Spongebob


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 16, 2010)

The WA marms are always stunning animals. Yours are no exception Sarah.


----------



## Sarah (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks Scott, i think that one is going into a shed the other is much brighter in colour but even more shy lol


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 16, 2010)

*........Knobbies........*

Looking good guys.

sorry to those that have already seen some of these pics,..
Heres a few of my clan


----------



## Sarah (Jul 16, 2010)

no wonder keeping geckos is terribly addictive !


----------



## Smithers (Nov 19, 2010)

*A few of the crew*

View attachment 173015
View attachment 173016
View attachment 173017
View attachment 173018
View attachment 173019


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Nov 19, 2010)

When my wife first thought about getting geckos, I looked at some prices & kringed at the thought of droping them & accidentaly standing on them. She has now got a few breeding colonies & enjoys them very much. She is gecko mad now, & as you can probably tell I am the snake man. The geckos make her very happy & are cheaper than alot my snakes.
I will have to get her to post some pics.
And there are some very good photogrophers amougnst you or maybe just patient people with good cameras.
Cheers Ian.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## stephen (Nov 19, 2010)

This is my trio of beaded gex l also have a trio of smooth knob tailz & a male thickie that l need 2 girlz 4.


----------



## Rocket (Nov 19, 2010)

Stephen, I like your Beadeds, are they frequent breeders for you?

This is by far not all of what I keep but here are some D.g.granariensis, N.l.levis, O.marmorata and my favourite gecko in my collection...


----------



## stephen (Nov 19, 2010)

Rocket,lve only had them about 7mths now the only repz lve bred so far r my ridge tailz,beardies,& jacky dragonz lm hopeing my gex will start soon.


----------



## dan88 (Dec 4, 2010)

just a quick question, im looking t getting some gex and i see mot enclosures have a fair bit of moisture in them, is high humidity necessary and how often do u need to feed them? thanks


----------



## Sarin (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome Geckos everyone! Here's my small gang.

"Toby" Male










"Lana" Female









"Penny" Female










Sorry for the large pictures.


----------



## kupper (Dec 5, 2010)

I just had to change my paints . Your cresteds are awesome


----------



## stephen (Dec 5, 2010)

Herez a few thats in my crew.


----------



## mrs_davo (Dec 5, 2010)

*here is a couple of mine....*



Male Levis


Female Levis





New Southern O. Marm Male Levis
Marbled 


Also have golden tails, 1 Asper and more levis - any of course wanting more and more


----------



## reptilesrkool (Dec 24, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> omg jay84 there awsome ide love some levis but there abit costly


 but worth it mate ive got a pair and 4 eggs and im looking for more for breeding projects


----------



## Jimbobulan (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a "Breeding pair" of beadeds but im not sure which ones is the male or female, any tips on how to tell them apart. Im worried i got screwed.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 24, 2010)

View attachment 178558
View attachment 178559
View attachment 178560
View attachment 178561
View attachment 178562


----------



## Smithers (Dec 24, 2010)

View attachment 178563
View attachment 178564
View attachment 178565
View attachment 178566
View attachment 178567


----------



## Smithers (Dec 24, 2010)

View attachment 178569


----------



## James..94 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice Brett


----------



## Smithers (Dec 26, 2010)

Cheers James


----------



## Cabb11age (Dec 26, 2010)

levis pilb, currently gravid with her first clutch


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 26, 2010)

great pictures guys keep em coming


----------



## Knobbies (Dec 26, 2010)

heres a couple pics of mine


----------



## Ctenophorus (Dec 26, 2010)

a couple of Dips of mine


----------



## Hayley_76 (Dec 26, 2010)

This is Buddy. Not the greatest on my phone.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 1, 2011)

View attachment 179609
View attachment 179610
View attachment 179611
A few for today


----------



## Smithers (Jan 7, 2011)

One more for the road, expanded one of the middle pic above. Gibblore post some of ya new pics

View attachment 180572


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 7, 2011)

Some of my guys


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Grunter023 (Jan 8, 2011)

Few of mine.


----------



## Grunter023 (Jan 8, 2011)

few more


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 9, 2011)

gibblore i like the pic of the thickys nice 3 different colours u got there


----------



## Smithers (Jan 11, 2011)

Some nice geckos Grunter,..that Amyae looks the part.


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 11, 2011)

here are my 2


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 11, 2011)

how do i put up my pics on here?


----------



## Smithers (Jan 11, 2011)

Fingers crossed,...Hypo x Het for HypoView attachment 181384


----------



## Smithers (Jan 11, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> how do i put up my pics on here?



PM Sent Grogs


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 11, 2011)

well done on thickie mating Brett


----------



## warren63 (Jan 11, 2011)

View attachment 181394
View attachment 181393
View attachment 181392
View attachment 181391
Couple of hatchies from this season.

View attachment 181390


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 12, 2011)

this is Tom my 4 and a half year old marmorata


----------



## Smithers (Jan 12, 2011)

Good to see Tom made it here Adam


----------



## geckos_are_great (Jan 19, 2011)

seems to have died down abit gunna bump it with some pictures 





for some reason ones alot bigger :\


----------



## Smithers (Jan 21, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Fingers crossed,...Hypo x Het for HypoView attachment 181384



Update,....mating a success, girl gravid


----------



## Smithers (Jan 31, 2011)

View attachment 184011
View attachment 184010
View attachment 184009
Getting lighter as she ages.View attachment 184015
View attachment 184012
View attachment 184013
View attachment 184014


----------



## LizardLady (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow Smithers! Your little lady looks very similar to one of mine... I just call her anaemic! 

Must get an updated pic of her - she's a little more 'pink' than yours...

Fingers crossed for a successful hatching...

All the best,
Carolyn


----------



## Smithers (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey LL  Be good to see your girl, enjoy watching this one change brighter. Those were from this mornings light and colours pretty true for this time of day. This below is The Wheels compounds and Wheels is at night.

View attachment 184016
View attachment 184017
View attachment 184018
View attachment 184019


----------



## Smithers (Feb 7, 2011)

View attachment 185053
View attachment 185052
View attachment 185051
Levis


----------



## Smithers (Mar 3, 2011)

View attachment 188810


Smithers said:


> Fingers crossed,...Hypo x Het for HypoView attachment 181384



Just found 2 eggs under sand and slightly rolled them,...they were in the warm end and may have been there 24hrs as I was leaving her alone so she would drop them cause she was mated 11-1-11 and was overdue. One is a little dented they are now in the bator so fingers crossed


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 3, 2011)

Good one brett look good so far mate. good to see you using pearlite


----------



## Smithers (Mar 3, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Good one brett look good so far mate. good to see you using pearlite



Thanks Shannon,... I have heard to many disappointments from other members with Vermiculite to use it. I think the airflow could be better around the egg with perlite I have been told verm can collapse after a while which in turn reducing the airflow. I did however slightly roll them so we'll see.

Cheers


----------



## mrs_davo (Mar 3, 2011)

*A couple of mine*








i have been trying to get some decent photos of mine for the last couple of weeks - I think I need to invest in a macro lens for my SLR - these were taken on my point and shoot......


----------



## Smithers (Mar 3, 2011)

Noice looking geckos you have there Mrs Davo,...Is that an Asper in #2 looks a meanie  Like the last one esp


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 3, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 188810
> 
> 
> Just found 2 eggs under sand and slightly rolled them,...they were in the warm end and may have been there 24hrs as I was leaving her alone so she would drop them cause she was mated 11-1-11 and was overdue. One is a little dented they are now in the bator so fingers crossed



grats bet u cant wait


----------



## Smithers (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Gem,..I can't but will have too lol. How long before your Hypo's come in?


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 3, 2011)

lol waiting sux!!! hopefully soon rocket just got the export permit so just gotta send him the funds and then they will arrive  already got there lil home set out for them


----------



## mrs_davo (Mar 3, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Noice looking geckos you have there Mrs Davo,...Is that an Asper in #2 looks a meanie  Like the last one esp


 

I have 3 golden tails, 2 northern velvets, 4 southern spotted velvets, 5 smooth nobbies ( favourites ) and one mean looking boy asper.....thinking of selling him as I dont have a female for him and cant afford one at the moment .....
I want lots more geckoes - just dont have the room for them - yet.....


----------



## Smithers (Mar 3, 2011)

gemrock2hot said:


> lol waiting sux!!! hopefully soon rocket just got the export permit so just gotta send him the funds and then they will arrive  already got there lil home set out for them



Good to hear your set up ready and waiting.


----------



## python_dan89 (Mar 3, 2011)

awesome pics everyone, not yet to own my own but will in the near future


----------



## Sarah (Mar 3, 2011)

well on the bright side being up north heating would be a breeze lol, geckos are just way to addictive for my liking, want amyae, i wish we could keep ringtails here and castlenaui.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 3, 2011)

mrs_davo said:


> I have 3 golden tails, 2 northern velvets, 4 southern spotted velvets, 5 smooth nobbies ( favourites ) and one mean looking boy asper.....thinking of selling him as I dont have a female for him and cant afford one at the moment .....
> I want lots more geckoes - just dont have the room for them - yet.....



Not a bad start to a collection there  Yes there's always an itch for just one more or two...I have been thinking of getting a shipping container with temp control for the yard to house a few racks in the future. You say Yet!!! someone getting kicked out


----------



## mrs_davo (Mar 3, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Not a bad start to a collection there  Yes there's always an itch for just one more or two...I have been thinking of getting a shipping container with temp control for the yard to house a few racks in the future. You say Yet!!! someone getting kicked out


 
Maybe hubby ... lol - No - just need to make some more room somehow - as I house most of mine in glass display enclosures and they tend to take up alot of room - looking at DIY cheap rack systems that I have seen on this site - eventually.....


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 3, 2011)

mrs_davo said:


> View attachment 188815
> View attachment 188814
> View attachment 188813
> View attachment 188812
> ...


 
Sorry about the dumb question - but what is the gecko in the 3rd pic? its stunning!


----------



## mrs_davo (Mar 3, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Sorry about the dumb question - but what is the gecko in the 3rd pic? its stunning!


 
The gecko in the third pic is an oedura marmorata ( northern velvet )..


----------



## warren63 (Mar 3, 2011)

A few thickie hatchies getting ready for a big plane ride

View attachment 188830
View attachment 188831


----------



## itbites (Mar 3, 2011)

Only have the one species...


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad everything work out with the sale Warren


----------



## Smithers (Mar 3, 2011)

warren63 said:


> A few thickie hatchies getting ready for a big plane ride
> 
> View attachment 188830
> View attachment 188831



Couple of nice lighter ones there Warren


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 4, 2011)

Male levis that I bought a few months ago


----------



## kupper (Mar 4, 2011)

You now need a female to breed it with


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2011)

very nice Josh, now all you need is a female !


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 4, 2011)

kupper said:


> You now need a female to breed it with


 Are you donating me one?
Iv got a female for him, I havent been able to get a decent pic of her yet. she isnt as nice but is still nice dark red colour


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 9, 2011)

Finally got a decent pic of her!!


----------



## James..94 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow that's a nice levis Geckoman
If you ever don't want her send me a PM


----------



## Sarah (Mar 9, 2011)

very nice Josh she will hopefully reward you with some attractive hatchlings !


----------



## Smithers (Mar 9, 2011)

Kool Levis Josh, all the best on next season with her 

Lol,...nice rat


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 9, 2011)

i love geckos.!!!!! this thread is great!!!


----------



## Cabb11age (Mar 9, 2011)

this is a hold back, levis occ. it is a much better looking than its clutch mate, and the clutch after. currently 3 months old


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 9, 2011)

This is a young female levis Levis I bred last season


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow guys they are crackers


----------



## Smithers (Mar 9, 2011)

Noice Levis Chris,..do you have an equally nice male for her?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Brett, I made a mistake she is actually a he but i will be pairing him up with his sister next season that happens to be a very bright Red/orange animal.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 10, 2011)

I just awoke to find she has laid 2 eggs and piled all the sand up one end of the enclosure covering her lay box etc, I guess 2 inches of sand wasn't enough for her lol


----------



## Smithers (Mar 10, 2011)

Grats Josh  good luck with the next stage


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## James..94 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow nice gecko's Geckoman


----------



## snakeluvver (May 1, 2011)




----------



## LizardLady (May 1, 2011)

^^^ Showoff!


----------



## Smithers (May 3, 2011)

Todays arrival 

View attachment 198543
View attachment 198544
View attachment 198545
View attachment 198546


----------



## Clarke.93 (May 3, 2011)

Hey guys kinda off topic. but i was wondering if it was worth buying a pair of hypo oedura coggeri. Like if they will sell or not and all the rest of it?


----------



## Red-Ink (May 3, 2011)

My pilbs...






















Hatchies from this season


----------



## Smithers (May 3, 2011)

Loven that second Hatchie RI be good to see that every now and then as it grows please....very kool pattern,..thanks


----------



## Red-Ink (May 3, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Loven that second Hatchie RI be good to see that every now and then as it grows please....very kool pattern,..thanks



Thanks Smithers... They are all from the same pairing (the red adults) quite a contrast on how they all turned out. That first hatchling is four months old now and still quite dark where as the second one is only a month old. That first hatchie shed last night and is still holding on to the dark colours.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 4, 2011)

Clarke.93 said:


> Hey guys kinda off topic. but i was wondering if it was worth buying a pair of hypo oedura coggeri. Like if they will sell or not and all the rest of it?


 IF you like them buy them, why should it matter if they will sell?
IF you want to invest in something buy some oil stocks!!!


----------



## bally (May 4, 2011)

one of my levis levis is a machine. Just laid her 4th clutch in 2.5 months. not bad considering the male was only with her and another female for about 2 days 3 months ago


----------



## Smithers (May 4, 2011)

bally said:


> one of my levis levis is a machine. Just laid her 4th clutch in 2.5 months. not bad considering the male was only with her and another female for about 2 days 3 months ago



I have wondered if multiple clutches could come from one mating.

Cheers,
Brett

View attachment 198765
View attachment 198766


View attachment 198959
View attachment 198960
View attachment 198961
View attachment 198962
View attachment 198963


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

I like how some thicktails have pink and blue colours on their heads, are most like that? Or is it just hatchling patterns?


----------



## Red-Ink (May 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I like how some thicktails have pink and blue colours on their heads, are most like that? Or is it just hatchling patterns?



Most are born like that.. It fades with age though some hold on to it longer than others.


----------



## Smithers (May 7, 2011)

View attachment 199101
View attachment 199102
View attachment 199103
View attachment 199104
View attachment 199105
View attachment 199106
This mornings lot


----------



## snakeluvver (May 7, 2011)

Thats it I'm getting a wheeleri. They are just too cool.


----------



## python_dan89 (May 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Clarke.93 (May 14, 2011)

will have to post some when i get home and have some spare time. Just recently got a pair of hypo coggeri, pair of bynoes and 3 of their babies, a clone bynoe and a hatchy pilb.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 14, 2011)

One of my hatchies in daylight....


----------



## James..94 (May 14, 2011)

Very nice Red-Ink  like it's tail


----------



## Red-Ink (May 14, 2011)

Thanks James... I got a few comments on that little one so I thought I'd put up a fresh pic. It has a very interesting cluster of white tubercles on the back. I'm hoping the tubercles turn out like it's mother as her's are yellow instead of white.


----------



## LizardLady (May 14, 2011)

WOW! RI, that little tyke is turning out to be a real head-turner! You have done well! 

Thank you for sharing an updated (and all too cute!) pic - and daylight certainly seems to suit the little darling's colours very well!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Red-Ink (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Carolyn....

I'm hoping and crossing the fingers it turns out to be one of the fairer sex otherwise.... it's off to find a new home for the little tyke.


----------



## longqi (May 14, 2011)

These are a very quick selection of what geckos are being sold in Indonesia today
Dont ask what they are because I really have no idea
Just thought you might enjoy looking at them


----------



## Red-Ink (May 14, 2011)

Leopard geckoes Longqi..... Nice ones at that. One thing I miss about growing up in SE Asia are the tokays though...


----------



## Smithers (May 15, 2011)

Nice Gecko RI.......


----------



## Red-Ink (May 15, 2011)

Mom and dad of hatchling in post #216

Female






Male


----------



## SamNabz (May 25, 2011)

Bump...

Would be interested in seeing any _Saltuarius_ setups


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 27, 2011)

new wheeleri and hopefully the levis will lay soon


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Red-Ink (Sep 8, 2011)

Great pics as always Brett


----------



## XKiller (Sep 8, 2011)

My Amyae Girl.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome images Shane


----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Sep 10, 2011)

Would be interesting to see some odeura!


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Reptile_Maniac (Sep 10, 2011)

Some beautiful gecks!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, stunning geckos R3ptilian, love the Bar-tailed form GTG


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 10, 2011)

ShaneWright said:


> My Amyae Girl.


Woah isnt she a stunner


----------



## Smithers (Sep 11, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> Wow, stunning geckos R3ptilian, love the Bar-tailed form GTG



2nd that one. 

I know I did a thread yesterday on these but hey can't have enough pics.
View attachment 217356
View attachment 217357
View attachment 217358
View attachment 217359
View attachment 217361



Soon 

View attachment 217360


----------



## Smithers (Oct 19, 2011)

This season so far

This is when I took her first clutch of her :/ View attachment 222377


These are her first clutch View attachment 222378
View attachment 222379




This pairing is finding hard to get good eggs from but i'll battle on with them 

View attachment 222382
View attachment 222388

This clutch one gone other im not hold hope but meh maybe View attachment 222380



Next the Wheels which are going great guns, 2 clutchs of good looking eggs cooking fingers X'd 



View attachment 222383
View attachment 222384
View attachment 222389
View attachment 222386
View attachment 222387




Hypo Thicktail ready to pop another clutch. Levis growing clutch 3 after #2 were broken in removal off bottom of container. Baking paper on bottom this time round see if that helps  any other idea's feel free to post please.View attachment 222390


----------



## kupper (Oct 19, 2011)

I would perhaps use a different plastic container if your finding they stick , 80 clutches last year and not one of them stuck to the bottom even though some of them I expected it after not finding them until a few days later 

outside of that baking paper can't hurt , although you might find that the eggs stick to that better than the plastic


----------



## Smithers (Oct 20, 2011)

Cheers for that, 80 wow gecko farming lol....Watch today tonight don't show up...will keep an eye on the paper n let youz know,...trial n error half the fun, it is for fun right?


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 20, 2011)

Smithers I have been using these tubs as lay boxes for 2 seasons now , they are not huge but they all lay in them every time , nothing sticks to them either , I just cut a small hole in the top and they are good to go ...

Keep baked goods fresh with baked goods storage solutions from sistema


----------



## Smithers (Oct 20, 2011)

Cheers Brett,...was checking Woolies sistema's each time I go there have a couple for transporting animals home in, so i'll grab a couple thanks.


----------



## Iskaldur (Oct 22, 2011)

Got home from work yesterday to find two of my geckos looking particularly cute. This seemed like an appropriate place to post a picture


----------



## Gibblore (Oct 22, 2011)

Iskaldur said:


> Got home from work yesterday to find two of my geckos looking particularly cute. This seemed like an appropriate place to post a picture



Hey they look nice where did you get them from lol


----------



## Iskaldur (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha I told you I would enjoy them! They're great


----------



## Gibblore (Oct 22, 2011)

Good to see they have gone to a good home, you will have to post some pic's of the set up when you get a chance.


----------



## Iskaldur (Oct 22, 2011)

I will do that once I have replaced the background. The one it came with needed some repairs and I haven't got around to doing that yet. It looks a little bare without it... in my opinion at least.


----------



## Gibblore (Oct 22, 2011)

Iskaldur said:


> I will do that once I have replaced the background. The one it came with needed some repairs and I haven't got around to doing that yet. It looks a little bare without it... in my opinion at least.



Just watch if the exo terra type, I have found my Oedura are realy good at getting behind them and crickets to. I have taken most of mine out as It gets a bit hard to check on the animals easy.


----------



## Grunter023 (Oct 29, 2011)

My first hatchies for this season so far today - Wheleeri.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Oct 29, 2011)

A happy leafy.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 30, 2011)

wow those eyes are amazing.


----------



## Smithers (Oct 30, 2011)

Grunter023 said:


> My first hatchies for this season so far today - Wheleeri.



Congrats on the Wheelies Grunter, I have 2 clutches cooking and a 3rd being created as we speak. This is her first yr breeding at 16months.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't wait till we can have wheeleri here in vic. I have set aside some space for some.

Here a picture of my 3 little pigs after feeding time.


----------



## kupper (Oct 30, 2011)

Some pretty cool geckos guys .... Anyone got anymore nephs to show ?


----------



## ryanm (Oct 30, 2011)

Here's some for you Kupper:

Andre:



Dexter:



Group Shot:



Levis 1 - Male:



Levis 2 - Female:



Levis 3 - Female:


----------



## Smithers (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice bunch there Ryan, 



Here's my lil fella 9 days on 


View attachment 226873


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 20, 2011)

Here's a pic of my set up for my marble velvets.
I call it Castle Marmskull.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 20, 2011)

lol Soo Kool


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Nov 20, 2011)

I think i ccan see a tail


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 21, 2011)

> Here's a pic of my set up for my marble velvets.


I think you need to add some castels to that castle.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 7, 2011)

Because he can,... 



View attachment 229328




Smithers said:


> Because he can,...



Small led torch from servo 5bucks  I'll try some of those filter ideas Red, thanks for your continued help in my photography struggle lol



View attachment 229329


View attachment 229506


----------



## dickyknee (Dec 16, 2011)

Nephrurus levis levis by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Nephrurus levis levis by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Nephrurus levis levis by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## warren63 (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Smithers (Jan 4, 2012)

To many mince pies over Chrissie me thinks


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 10, 2012)

Nephrurus levis female by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Nephrurus levis female by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Nephrurus levis female by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Nephrurus wheeleri  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Nephrurus levis Hatchling  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Nephrurus levis Hatchling  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Nephrurus levis Hatchling  by Brett Darby, on Flickr




Nephrurus levis Hatchling  by Brett Darby, on Flickr


----------



## Moreliavridis (Jan 11, 2012)

Here are a few of mine

Amyae





Pilb




Levis




Amyae




Amyae


----------



## Smithers (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow Just wow Jason. Awesome images


----------



## crocka79 (Jan 22, 2012)

my male yearling coloring up nicely and female





mad_at_arms said:


> I can't wait till we can have wheeleri here in vic. I have set aside some space for some.
> 
> Here a picture of my 3 little pigs after feeding time.



How big are these guys? are they alice springs form by any chance? cheers


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 22, 2012)

crocka79 said:


> How big are these guys? are they alice springs form by any chance? cheers


They W.A form hatched Nov-Dec 2010
SVL about 90mm. 
Largest is the male at 17grams.

Love the look of your female there crocka.


----------



## Oldoneyoung (Jan 22, 2012)

My beautiful girl(?) Abigail.

View attachment 234969


----------



## crocka79 (Jan 22, 2012)

my spare yearling wa velvet male, my adult female monilis and yearling male, and adult northern spotted female(unusual markings?) yearling male and juvi female 

View attachment 235075
View attachment 235076
View attachment 235077


sorry for average quality pics as 12meg camera phone is best i can do the moment



mad_at_arms said:


> They W.A form hatched Nov-Dec 2010
> SVL about 90mm.
> Largest is the male at 17grams.
> 
> Love the look of your female there crocka.


really? i thought the male on the left has much better color/pattern, do you kno the locale of yours champ that orange looks pretty good. just out of curiosity how good are your scales mate? ive got some very accurate digital ones to .01 up to 50g and my male weighs in at 30.33 hatched jan 11 hes definately a solid boy.


----------



## warren63 (Jan 23, 2012)

A pair of my wa marms.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 24, 2012)

View attachment 235509


This seasons hatchie pair.


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice Brett!! I assume these are keepers?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 24, 2012)

These have been in the 'show us your marms' thread, but they can make an appearance here too.

N.T. marms.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 24, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Very nice Brett!! I assume these are keepers?



Thanks Sam, were going to be for sale but I've pulled them and will watch for a little bit longer


----------



## XKiller (Jan 25, 2012)

my newest little one,


----------



## Erebos (Jan 25, 2012)

ShaneWright said:


> my newest little one,



Nice Shane


Cheers Brenton


----------



## XKiller (Jan 25, 2012)

Cheers i rather like it,



br3nton said:


> Nice Shane
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 30, 2012)

crocka79 said:


> really? i thought the male on the left has much better color/pattern, do you kno the locale of yours champ that orange looks pretty good. just out of curiosity how good are your scales mate? ive got some very accurate digital ones to .01 up to 50g and my male weighs in at 30.33 hatched jan 11 hes definately a solid boy.



Male is in the middle in that picture. 
Actually he's closer to 25grams, I weighed the 3 tubs that I used to weigh them and found they are all of different weights (the tubs) despite the fact they are all the same.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 31, 2012)

*25c*

Bumping the thread


----------



## crocka79 (Feb 2, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Male is in the middle in that picture.
> Actually he's closer to 25grams, I weighed the 3 tubs that I used to weigh them and found they are all of different weights (the tubs) despite the fact they are all the same.



thought they would be more than 17, sorry was refering to your comment about my female, the less striking one of the photos you where probs looking at the male?


----------



## Smithers (Feb 7, 2012)

This is my first N.levis pilbarensis hatchie and the parents that made it.

View attachment 237415


----------



## lgotje (Feb 7, 2012)

ShaneWright said:


> my newest little one,


Looks familiar


----------



## crocka79 (Feb 7, 2012)

warren63 said:


> A pair of my wa marms.View attachment 235388
> View attachment 235389
> View attachment 235390
> View attachment 235391



they look so much better in the flesh warren


----------



## warren63 (Feb 8, 2012)

crocka79 said:


> they look so much better in the flesh warren



And like a fine wine they get better with age. Good luck !


----------



## XKiller (Feb 9, 2012)

wonder why hahaha, little lucky



lgotje said:


> Looks familiar


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Trying to get nephrurus levis*

:evil::|:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:Im trying to get one tell me if any one in adelaide has got any nephrurus levis for 125 dollars


----------



## Rocket (Feb 13, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> Im trying to get one tell me if any one in adelaide has got any nephrurus levis for 125 dollars
> 
> Im trying to get one tell me if any one in adelaide has got any nephrurus levis for 125 dollars
> 
> :evil::|:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:Im trying to get one tell me if any one in adelaide has got any nephrurus levis for 125 dollars



I should have some more available soon.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 19, 2012)

Few quick snaps of some of the terrestrial sp.

Pair (M,F)_ D.galeatus_





Trio (M,F,F) _D.vittatus_





Male_ D/L.steindachneri_





Male _N.l.levis_





Female _N.l.levis_





Male_ N.l.levis_ (for sale)


----------



## Smithers (Feb 19, 2012)

Sam Sam Sam,..Whendya get the Dip Gals...they're hot


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow! The D. galeatus and vittatus look stunning! Also I love the knob-tails man, great shots.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 19, 2012)

Cheers Scotty



Smithers said:


> Sam Sam Sam,..Whendya get the Dip Gals...they're hot



Cheers mate, I've been silently on the hunt/lookout for Diplo's


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice Sam ...
Ill take 2 gelleatus and 2 Stones as soon as they are hatched and ready to go  

That little male levis is a ripper .


----------



## Smithers (Feb 22, 2012)

An earlier pic on my hand and the latest image the other day running round the Geckyard.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2012)

ive just decreased my gecko collection to a handful but after seeing some of the more recent photos on here i so wish i could add to mine. Here are a couple of pics of my male salebrosus and a pic of a golden tail spotted form he has a kink in his tail he was like that when i got him .


----------



## lgotje (Feb 22, 2012)

View attachment 239796
N.Wheeleri
View attachment 239797
View attachment 239798
View attachment 239799
N.Asper
View attachment 239800
View attachment 239801
N.Sheai
just some of my favorite geckos


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 22, 2012)

I can't see any of the pics Igotje..?

Try re-uploading them as I would love to see the sheai


----------



## Belv6 (Feb 23, 2012)

some geckos i got from the vic expo 

Pair of young thick tales and also two adult thicktale males View attachment 239865
View attachment 239866
View attachment 239867


Some bynos : View attachment 239868
View attachment 239869



and a levis levis baby that wont eat for the life of me : 


taken with my iphone so not the best pics but i thought id ad to the gallery


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Feb 23, 2012)

oooh poor gecko

please im looking for anyonr that has knob tailed geckos for sale in adelaide


----------



## Rocket (Feb 23, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Few quick snaps of some of the terrestrial sp.
> 
> Pair (M,F)_ D.galeatus_
> 
> ...



Glad to see my galeatus are doing so well Sam!


----------



## Smithers (Feb 23, 2012)

Belv6 said:


> a levis levis baby that wont eat for the life of me : View attachment 239870



How long have you had this one? I'd suggest misting more if it's not eating. Don't disturb it at all for a day or so and feed on dark, just so they can see the crix running around. I find this time the best and keep it by itself for a while till eating pooing. Good luck with it.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 23, 2012)

Rocket said:


> Glad to see my galeatus are doing so well Sam!



They sure are Shawn. I was wondering when you'd comment, was beginning to worry


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 2, 2012)

Here a little guy I got that wasn't doing real well.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 2, 2012)

My bar form Golden Tails from the VHS expo:


----------



## SamNabz (Mar 17, 2012)

Trio of _Diplodactylus tessellatus_

Male





Females


----------



## Glidergirl (Mar 26, 2012)

Diplodactylus galeatus - Impossible to find I have a female and I am trying to find it a friend. Samnabz ya wanna swap? lol


----------



## Smithers (Mar 29, 2012)

View attachment 244850
View attachment 244851


1st amyae hatchie (DJ) Dinosaur Jr


----------



## Lovemyreptiles (Apr 2, 2012)

My New Gecko  He is sooo Cute


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## SamNabz (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice Francis!


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 10, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Very nice Francis!



Thanks Sam... that one stayed with me from last season.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 10, 2012)

For good reason too mate.


----------



## Smithers (Apr 11, 2012)

Something a bit different, I finally cracked how to post large pics....look out peeps lol


View attachment 246831


----------



## Smithers (Jun 4, 2012)

View attachment 254509




Last one for the season to hatch and maybe the best one yet, morph name "Fantapants"?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 4, 2012)

I love that one SMithers, can't wait to see it as a sub-adult ^^^^^^^^

Fat-tailed Marm hatchy


----------



## Smithers (Jun 4, 2012)

Ha cuteness personified nice one mate


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jun 4, 2012)

That wheeleri is a cracker Brett


----------



## Smithers (Jun 4, 2012)

AUSGECKO said:


> That wheeleri is a cracker Brett



Hey Chris nice to see you online mate,...Thanks it's a bit ok ey. Was thinking of you looking at my Spiny's the other day, girls a monster now  How your reps doing?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jun 4, 2012)

Them ciliaris should breed for you this year if they havnt already  I don't keep much these days, maybe later down the track I'll get back into them some more


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 7, 2012)

My super cute (and first of many) Dtella


----------



## Rocket (Jun 8, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> My super cute (and first of many) DtellaView attachment 254788



Looks more like Christinus marmoratus based on that photo.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 8, 2012)

> Looks more like Christinus marmoratus based on that photo.



Agreed, that's not a Dtella.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 8, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Agreed, that's not a Dtella.



I hope it didn't come from the garden like his skinks....


----------



## Rocket (Jun 9, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> I hope it didn't come from the garden like his skinks....



I agree 100%. Some individuals need to learn not only that taking from the wild is illegal (even garden skinks) but also to properly identify the species they keep. GeckoJosh, it seems that even the most easily discernible species can stupify some of the "experts" on here...


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is one of my pilbs.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 9, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Here is one of my pilbs.



That's one special pilb mate


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jun 10, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Here is one of my pilbs.


so cute love the colurs


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 11, 2012)

****, just ran a quick google search and I have to agree with you all, the gecko sold to me as a _Dtella Variegated_ is def a _Christinus Marmoratus_. What should I do in regards to the guy who sold it to me?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 11, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> ****, just ran a quick google search and I have to agree with you all, the gecko sold to me as a _Dtella Variegated_ is def a _Christinus Marmoratus_. What should I do in regards to the guy who sold it to me?


Tell him to make up a better storey and put it back where it was found 

You obviously love reptiles, geckos off decent breeders don't cost all that much (levis,spiny-tails all around $100), then you will have something you will really enjoy.


----------



## Rocket (Jun 11, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> ****, just ran a quick google search and I have to agree with you all, the gecko sold to me as a _Dtella Variegated_ is def a _Christinus Marmoratus_. What should I do in regards to the guy who sold it to me?



Perhaps you should learn to accurately identify species when purchasing them, and as GekoJosh has stated, learn to buy from reputable breeders. You seem like the type that just goes for the quick and cheap and thus buy from some shady characters.

I would think, someone like yourself, whom feels knowledgeable enough to apply (and subsequently be granted) a take permit for some reptiles would understand the basics of identification and taxonomy... I guess I was wrong.

Also, the variegated dtella is known as Gehyra variegata, not Dtella variegated - learn to read and interpret scientific names. Also, when writing them, the starting letter of the genus is capitalised, not the starting letter of the species name, i.e. Gehyra variegata, NOT Gehyra Variegata...


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ill give him a call about it, and won't buy from him ever again.
Should I report him?

Anyway I won't give his name, but he advertises on PetPages from "Hoxton Park" in Sydney. I can only now say be wary of buying from this guy.

Sorry Rocket, I was only repeating what the seller told me. Ill get better with the scientific names in time.

Also Rocket, when I went to buy the reptiles off him, I was only going up there for 2 Eastern Water Skinks and 2 Copper Tailed Skinks, it was only after I saw the geckos he had that I thought they were really cute, I told him my setup and temps and he said one of the "Dtella" would fit right in, now I know its a marbled it has its own enclosure with a fair bit of height and a few nice thick branches it can climb.

And the only "permit" I have is my class 1 Reptile Licence.?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 11, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> Ill give him a call about it, and won't buy from him ever again.
> Should I report him?
> 
> Anyway I won't give his name, but he advertises on PetPages from "Hoxton Park" in Sydney. I can only now say be wary of buying from this guy.
> ...



I know the guy who you mean, he does this crap all the time

When buying reptiles beware people who seem to only sell species found in their local area - particularly when they are reptiles that arent that common in captivity


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jun 11, 2012)

Greenmad said:


> Here is one of my pilbs.


thanks for liking me but man thats a awesome gecko must be a good blood line its a beauty mate awesome i want one


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 11, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> I know the guy who you mean, he does this crap all the time
> 
> When buying reptiles beware people who seem to only sell species found in their local area - particularly when they are reptiles that arent that common in captivity



Like 30-40 adult vitattus to choose from , non of which have original tails ....


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 11, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> thanks for liking me but man thats a awesome gecko must be a good blood line its a beauty mate awesome i want one




Hey mate he is from Chris Kupper.


----------



## killimike (Jun 11, 2012)

dickyknee said:


> Like 30-40 adult vitattus to choose from , non of which have original tails ....



This! And when they are not even apologetic about the terrible state of the animals, why they have so many in such a state, why they are selling in a hurry, and I could go on and on.

There is another one on FB at the moment from Ashcroft doing the same thing.


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Jun 11, 2012)

Yeah always thought that was a little suspicious, he regularly has leaf tails for sale too...



dickyknee said:


> Like 30-40 adult vitattus to choose from , non of which have original tails ....


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 12, 2012)

I think in the past month I've seen him advertise about 10 species all of which one could catch in the bush easily in Western Sydney. And then another couple geckos from elsewhere, like this Christinus which you need to go a bit more west for and Bynoes which you need to go even a bit more west for.


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 12, 2012)

The only question I have is how he got them on licence in the first place, the Eastern Water Skinks and the Copper Tailed Skinks he sold me are on licence... The Christinus is on a Dtella licence, fixing that up today.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 12, 2012)

You buy yourself a mommy and daddy water skink and you write down on your license they bred and had 20 babies, at which time you go and catch 20 water skinks and pretend they are the babies.  Happens all the time, really common.


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ahh, didn't even think of that, another thing ill have to watch out for from now on  Thanks for your help on this Geck, APS thrives on people of your knowledge and experience.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## geckoboy (Jul 7, 2012)

were's the barking here's mine


----------



## rvcasa (Jul 7, 2012)

greeny1 said:


> I know this picture is in my other thread but I just thought i'd put it in here anyways.



What is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithers (Jul 7, 2012)

Barking Mad


----------



## RileysGeckos (Jul 8, 2012)

what type of gecos is that and if your breeding it how much are there hatchlings


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 8, 2012)

RileysGeckos said:


> what type of gecos is that and if your breeding it how much are there hatchlings



Its a Underwoodisaurus milli, use your PM function to ask him.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 8, 2012)

some of my Levis:

















Some of my Pilbs


----------



## Smithers (Jul 9, 2012)

Oooo yeerrr!! You've created some nice flavours there


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## eddie123 (Jul 12, 2012)

hes crying, hahah


----------



## Smithers (Jul 12, 2012)

View attachment 258914


----------



## Gecko :) (Jul 13, 2012)

Stellatus:












Laevissimus:


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 13, 2012)

Very nice variety Kel, can't wait to get some stellatus.


----------



## Erebos (Jul 17, 2012)

this led to this






Cheers Brenton


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jul 19, 2012)

HELLO EVERYONE soon im getting a thick tailed gecko and my friend has some sand but it is crashed walnut shells is that alright to use?


----------



## KristenJ (Jul 19, 2012)

Here are my two Marbles geckos, Willow and Archie. Im not sure if you can really see from them pictures but they both have a love heart pattern on their head.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 19, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE soon im getting a thick tailed gecko and my friend has some sand but it is crashed walnut shells is that alright to use?



I wouldn't use it although it's a natural product i'd be concerned about impaction...washed play sand from Bunnings is the go.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jul 20, 2012)

Smithers said:


> I wouldn't use it although it's a natural product i'd be concerned about impaction...washed play sand from Bunnings is the go.


thanks for that how much is the washed play sand


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 20, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> thanks for that how much is the washed play sand



~$6 for a 20kg bag. The sand is usually wet as the bags are kept outside all day every day, so it's best you dry it out by either leaving it out in the sun to dry or in a heated rack/enclosure for a few days.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jul 20, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> ~$6 for a 20kg bag. The sand is usually wet as the bags are kept outside all day every day, so it's best you dry it out by either leaving it out in the sun to dry or in a heated rack/enclosure for a few days.


thanks ill post a picture when tank is finshed


----------



## mummabear (Jul 20, 2012)

My new Saltuarius salebrosus. Thanks Shane.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jul 28, 2012)

hey everyone today i went into north side pets they had the most cutest barking geckos ever but they were smaller then a 11 year olds pinkie im so wanting they had for but very $$$$ $100 each but so cute


----------



## Rodie84 (Jul 29, 2012)

*My two sons*




Here are my two golden tail boys 'Marley' and 'Hannibal Gecktor' :lol: ....... Although boring (they hide a lot and aren't good at being handled), they are QUITE adorable! I could sit and watch them (when the lights are off, lol) for hours, they're mesmirizing... And, one of them wags his tail right before pouncing on crickets, it's so cute! We love them! I really just wish I could pick them up and hug them. I guess that's why I have dogs and cats...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

geckoboy2001 said:


> hey everyone today i went into north side pets they had the most cutest barking geckos ever but they were smaller then a 11 year olds pinkie im so wanting they had for but very $$$$ $100 each but so cute



Yeah thats pretty much what you will pay for most geckos, sometimes much,much more


----------



## Rodie84 (Jul 29, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Yeah thats pretty much what you will pay for most geckos, sometimes much,much more



Hey Josh! I just posted photos of my Golden Tail's that my hubby and I bought from you in November last year! We are loving them, and they have had a big move from Syd to Adelaide with us


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 29, 2012)

Rodie84 said:


> View attachment 260574
> View attachment 260575
> 
> Here are my two boys 'Marley' and 'Hannibal Gecktor' :lol: ....... Although boring (they hide a lot and aren't good at being handled), they are QUITE adorable! I could sit and watch them (when the lights are off, lol) for hours, they're mesmirizing... And, one of them wags his tail right before pouncing on crickets, it's so cute! We love them! I really just wish I could pick them up and hug them. I guess that's why I have dogs and cats...



Very nice Rodie, how long have you had them for?
Also if you provide them with daytime UVB and nighttime heating with a heat lamp you will find they dont hide much at all.
My GT's never hide, I dont even bother providing hides anymore, just a fake plant or two for them to hide behind if they feel the need.
Also provide them with lots of thin branches to climb on, you will find they will rest on those and rely on their camo instead of hiding all together



Rodie84 said:


> Hey Josh! I just posted photos of my Golden Tail's that my hubby and I bought from you in November last year! We are loving them, and they have had a big move from Syd to Adelaide with us



Awesome, I thought they looked familiar, I am stoked they are doing well for you!


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jul 29, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Yeah thats pretty much what you will pay for most geckos, sometimes much,much more


Hey josh my dads is going to get a barking gecko off gumtree $85 beatyful pattern


----------



## moussaka (Jul 29, 2012)

Rodie84 said:


> Here are my two golden tail boys 'Marley' and 'Hannibal Gecktor' :lol: ....... Although boring (they hide a lot and aren't good at being handled), they are QUITE adorable! I could sit and watch them (when the lights are off, lol) for hours, they're mesmirizing... And, one of them wags his tail right before pouncing on crickets, it's so cute! We love them! I really just wish I could pick them up and hug them. I guess that's why I have dogs and cats...



They're goooooooorgeous!! I'm super jealous


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 29, 2012)

Less chat more geckos


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jul 30, 2012)

Omg everybody im going to a guys place and he has some barking geckos for sale


----------



## kaoss (Jul 30, 2012)

My gorgeous little Marbled Velvet gecko has entered himself into a 'cute pet' competition, have a look and click vote to help him win!!!

Harvey Norman - Most Lovable Pet


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jul 30, 2012)

OMG i got it a thick tailed gecko called by the name of neon she is a girl

pics will come some time tonight


----------



## Jarrod_H (Aug 5, 2012)

My 4


----------



## moussaka (Aug 6, 2012)

All these pictures are making me want geckos of my own.  Beautiful animals, everyone!


----------



## Jarrod_H (Aug 12, 2012)

More Geckos


----------



## Rocket (Oct 10, 2012)

This threads an oldie but a goodie. Lets kick start it again.


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 10, 2012)

Indeed, let's see some more geckos!!

Stunning lindneri, Shawn.


----------



## saintanger (Oct 10, 2012)

female male

central knob tailed geckos


----------



## nonamesleft (Oct 10, 2012)

Here are two I purchased a few months ago, my first Geckos. They a great to keep and watch stalking their prey.


----------



## Smithers (Oct 30, 2012)

1st clutch of Golden Tailed Gecko eggs 


View attachment 269231

View attachment 269230


- - - Updated - - -

Plus my 1st Thicktail I bred has layed her 1st clutch

View attachment 269232


----------



## AUSGECKO (Nov 2, 2012)

Well done Brett, can't wait to see the goldentails when they hatch


----------



## Smithers (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Chris 

Who doesn't love a early morning hug View attachment 269833


----------



## Womagaunt (Nov 6, 2012)

mrblue said:


> Nephrurus stellatus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What substrate is that?


----------



## rvcasa (Nov 8, 2012)

Womagaunt said:


> What substrate is that?



It looks like Red Desert Sand. 

Once dried (after light mist), it's really compact. 
Great for burrowing snakes (ie Woma or other desert species)

Easy to clean as its not loose and no impactation issues!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithers (Nov 16, 2012)

Goings on atm

N.amyae just harvested tonight 
View attachment 270888



Self explanatory View attachment 270900


Spinytail fatness
View attachment 270899

Goldentail Fatness
View attachment 270898

The result from fatnessView attachment 270897

O.marmorata well hidden eggsView attachment 270896

U.milii this seasonView attachment 270895

Stud male S.ciliarisView attachment 270894

Fantapants @ 6monthsView attachment 270893

The cooker (I know the temps are different lol)View attachment 270892


Fat marmorataView attachment 270891

Fatter ThicktailView attachment 270889

Holding hands
View attachment 270890

Early morning cuddles
View attachment 270886


Fatty trying to escapeView attachment 270901


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Nov 17, 2012)

female asper


----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 17, 2012)

Smithers said:


> Fat marmorataView attachment 270891



Fat? pfft try this




Yo marma is SOOOO FAT!


----------



## Tipsylama (Nov 17, 2012)

Hah, glad to see this thread still going strong.


----------



## disintegratus (Nov 17, 2012)

Tipsylama said:


> Hah, glad to see this thread still going strong.



Going strong? It's beyond saving. It's descended into "yo marma" jokes


----------



## emshep85 (Nov 17, 2012)

does anyone keep 
[h=1]Robust Velvet Gecko[/h] [h=2]_Oedura robusta?_[/h]
im thinking bout getting some any thoughts?


----------



## bluewater (Nov 17, 2012)

Pilb girl


----------



## bluewater (Nov 17, 2012)

Another pilb


----------



## Mroads75 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just got myself two Thick Tailed Geckos......


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Nov 21, 2012)

Another one of my female asper. View attachment 271361


----------



## Smithers (Nov 25, 2012)

Ringtails 

View attachment 271609
View attachment 271610
View attachment 271612


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Nov 25, 2012)

very nice ringtails smithers


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 9, 2012)

Good morning little one.





63days @ 27C


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 16, 2012)

A pale leaf..


----------



## Jk888 (Dec 16, 2012)

dammm nice leafyyyy


----------



## Tipsylama (Dec 16, 2012)

Man that leaftail is stunning


----------



## Smithers (Dec 21, 2012)

View attachment 274843

View attachment 274844

View attachment 274845

View attachment 274846

View attachment 274847
View attachment 274850

View attachment 274849

View attachment 274851


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome pics Smithers!!!


----------



## Smithers (Dec 21, 2012)

^ Cheers Buddy


----------



## onimocnhoj (Mar 12, 2013)

S. cornutus fresh out of the egg..


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 12, 2013)

^Awesome bump.


----------



## Radar (Mar 12, 2013)

Few random asper pics, probably already posted them here.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 14, 2013)

View attachment 285112

View attachment 285113

View attachment 285114

View attachment 285115

View attachment 285116

View attachment 285117

View attachment 285118

View attachment 285119

View attachment 285120


----------



## RileysGeckos (Mar 14, 2013)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 285112
> 
> View attachment 285113
> 
> ...


They are some great photos and some stunning geckos there smither!!!!!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 14, 2013)

Did you need to quote him? and double up on the same pictures next post?


----------



## Knobbies (Mar 14, 2013)

Here are some pics i grabbed throughout the last week. Enjoy


----------



## rvcasa (Mar 14, 2013)

Outstanding shots, Smithers! 

What's you macro length?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knobbies (Mar 14, 2013)

im just using a 15-80mm lens. Will be upgrading to the tamron 90mm macro lens shortly though


----------



## rvcasa (Mar 14, 2013)

Knobbies said:


> im just using a 15-80mm lens. Will be upgrading to the tamron 90mm macro lens shortly though



Nice one Knobbies. 
(Pics are coming faster than I can type!)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 14, 2013)

Got myself this little trio of hatchies. First gecko's and surely won't be the last  

Any tips or trick's to know?


----------



## Smithers (Mar 14, 2013)

rvcasa said:


> Outstanding shots, Smithers!
> 
> What's you macro length?
> 
> ...



60mm  Cheers


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey Smithers what's the gecko in the 5th Picture


----------



## Stickman (Mar 14, 2013)

My trio of thick tails


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Smithers (Mar 14, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Hey Smithers what's the gecko in the 5th Picture



A newly landed alien gecko. Oedura marmorata


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool I have just fallen in love with the Oedura marmorata


----------



## RileysGeckos (Mar 14, 2013)

mad_at_arms said:


> Did you need to quote him? and double up on the same pictures next post?


Yerr cause they are amazing


----------



## bluewater (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Damiieen (Mar 14, 2013)

That's incredible Josh!


----------



## Phantom_Fangs (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Chicken (Mar 15, 2013)

Some really nice pictures everyone, Smithers your photography has improved A LOT!


Heres some of mine -


----------



## Smithers (Mar 15, 2013)

Chicken said:


> Some really nice pictures everyone, Smithers your photography has improved A LOT!



Thanks Chookie


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 15, 2013)

Wild geckos of two species we're not allowed here in Aus, too bad that one of them's my favourite species and the other one's pretty awesome too.

The best arrangement of atoms in the entire world. 



Nephrurus vertebralis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Nephrurus vertebralis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Nephrurus vertebralis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A pretty close follower. 



Nephrurus deleani by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Nephrurus deleani by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Nephrurus deleani by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 15, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Thanks Chookie



I reckon you need to bump up the DOF a bit, in a lot of those headshots not even the whole eye is in focus, and that's a pretty short area, I mean I understand the attraction of shallow DOF and I understand the need in low light, but I think that set really needed to be a stop or two higher. 

Other than that they're really great, an awesome series showing some awesome close-ups, I just look forward to them becoming even better as they undoubtedly will.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 15, 2013)

Um Steve, the title says "Show us YOUR geckos" not "Show us geckos"


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 15, 2013)

> Um Steve, the title says "Show us YOUR geckos" not "Show us geckos"



I found them, THEY ARE MINE! *cry*

There's some wild pics back on page one.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 15, 2013)

Cheers Stephen, 

trying to soak it all in.  I am reducing animals atm so I can spend more time taking pics. Doubt I'll breed much next season. Just a couple of special projects. 

Youtube is helping with some tutorial on the new D7k. Need more time. 

Thanks for the positives mate.

Regards,
Brett

View attachment 285271


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 15, 2013)

Knobbies said:


> Here are some pics i grabbed throughout the last week. Enjoy



that 2nd one is the best gecko ive ever seen!
amazing


----------



## Smithers (Apr 7, 2013)

Hatchies from season 2012/13

I'm freighting this one next week, think I should have kept it 
View attachment 287712



View attachment 287711



Today's GTG Hatchie 07-04-13
View attachment 287710


Singing for his supper 
View attachment 287713



View attachment 287714


Keeper 
View attachment 287715


----------



## saintanger (Apr 28, 2013)

my levis levis


----------



## Danger_Mouse (May 24, 2013)

My newest addition


----------



## brock98 (May 29, 2013)

Hi is there anyway you could pm me some photos of your setup?


----------



## Chicken (May 29, 2013)

brock98 said:


> Hi is there anyway you could pm me some photos of your setup?



I dont keep arboreal geckos sorry.


----------



## Vixen (Jun 16, 2013)

** nevermind **


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 18, 2013)

Boredom in the rep room...













Cheers,


----------



## Wockner (Jun 19, 2013)

Number one regret of owning a snake. now i cant own these cute guys.


----------



## Damiieen (Jun 19, 2013)

Why not?


----------



## saintanger (Jun 19, 2013)

Wockner said:


> Number one regret of owning a snake. now i cant own these cute guys.



i own geckos, pythons, lizards, dragons and turtles. i just keep them all separate and have no problem.


----------



## Vixen (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe the missus made him choose, one or the other. :lol:


----------



## treeofgreen (Jun 19, 2013)

Vixen said:


> Maybe the missus made him choose, one or the other. :lol:



hahahahaha my Mrs was all "no more reptiles!, we have enough!" then showed her one pic of a levis levis... 

Easiest manipulation i have had to do


----------



## dragondragon (Jun 19, 2013)

This is one of my banded knobys


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 19, 2013)

Female





Male




Female






Rick


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jun 21, 2013)

This fella lives next to my bed, he wasn't to happy having a camera shoved in his face


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 21, 2013)

My marms 





Defiantly not the best pic, thought it was slightly amusing as the male stuck his head out of the lay box


----------



## DarkApe (Aug 6, 2013)

this is my het male i got from frog,


----------



## RileysGeckos (Aug 6, 2013)

Lovely looking gecko their kevson


----------



## DarkApe (Aug 6, 2013)

RileysGeckos said:


> Lovely looking gecko their kevson



thank you mate, he never says no to a feed


----------



## BDkeeper (Aug 6, 2013)

Jarrod_H said:


> This fella lives next to my bed, he wasn't to happy having a camera shoved in his face



Love the gecko what species is it?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 6, 2013)

^Oedura marmorata


----------



## RileysGeckos (Aug 7, 2013)

Watched mine last night locking up to each other, should have some babies in a couples of months


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Grogshla (Aug 20, 2013)

wow love that one mate!


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 20, 2013)

Funny looking isn't it lol


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 20, 2013)

onimocnhoj said:


> View attachment 295399



Stunning animal, John. Very nice.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 20, 2013)

Cheers Sam. They look like this at night.


----------



## brock98 (Aug 28, 2013)

First of I would like tp say theres some really nice looking geckos over here ! I was just wonderibg if anyone would be abke to help me locate a breeder on levis or anyother great looking geckos ?  thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 28, 2013)

where are you located mate?


----------



## brock98 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi thanks for getting back to me ! 
Im in sydney nsw , im in rouse hill , my local pet shop (kellyville pets) sell them, I got my snake from there but there levis are selling 300 $ for 1 and I have herd I can get them much cheaper in other places !.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## brock98 (Aug 28, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> where are you located mate?



Hi sorry I answered below this .

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 28, 2013)

dickyknee on here usually has great levis for cheaper. Many people breed lovely geckos on here. Try our for sale threads also!!!


----------



## brock98 (Aug 28, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> dickyknee on here usually has great levis for cheaper. Many people breed lovely geckos on here. Try our for sale threads also!!!



Ok thanks ! 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DarkApe (Sep 20, 2013)

some of my gecko's


----------



## levis04 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thought I would fire up this old thread with some pics from this season. Check us out at The Gecko Shack on facebook.


----------



## Frog1974 (Nov 25, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Gecko-Shack/662381257113259?fref=ts


----------



## levis04 (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for that frog1974 wasn't sure how to link the page.


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 25, 2013)

Got more from where this came from 
Changed my profile pic too


----------



## DarkApe (Jan 10, 2014)

a couple of hatchies that i bred this season


----------



## onimocnhoj (Jan 12, 2014)

Some Qld Marms.


----------



## deviate (Feb 9, 2014)

onimocnhoj said:


> Some Qld Marms.
> 
> View attachment 303873



Looks like my new little guys  I'm not sure if they will show markings like a typical adult marbled velvet..Nothing like the parents. New to geckos so not sure if they are common a morph or what not? thought they were awesome anyway...


----------



## tickerbox (Feb 9, 2014)

Broad tailed Geckos from Roseville, Sydney.


----------



## critterguy (Mar 18, 2014)

My gecko arrived today, here's 2 pics of it while it was sussing out the 
enclosure from the container it came in, I left it be after moving it to
the black hide spot and mist spraying the leaves in front of it.

Checked on the bud and threw in a roach just before as he was out
exploring and mist sprayed the moist half, I already loosened it all up before going to get the bud.
He is a about 2 year old male Pilbara Smooth knob-tailed gecko I did a trade for off NickGeee, he is the male in the pic he showed a few posts before this one.


----------



## zeke (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## dannydee (Apr 22, 2014)

A few questions for the people that keep Nephrurus spp especially levis.
Are they completely nocturnal or are they crepuscular? I'm considering buying a pair, but unsure if they can be housed successfully together? I have read care sheets but would like to hear some first hand experience. Also do you heat from beneath the moist end of the tank or the dry end?

Thanks


----------



## treeofgreen (Apr 22, 2014)

dannydee said:


> A few questions for the people that keep Nephrurus spp especially levis.
> Are they completely nocturnal or are they crepuscular? I'm considering buying a pair, but unsure if they can be housed successfully together? I have read care sheets but would like to hear some first hand experience. Also do you heat from beneath the moist end of the tank or the dry end?
> 
> Thanks



While there are far more experienced keepers around these parts, I will give you my experiences anyway 
Never saw my few pairs during the day. They would all come out in the early evening and be very active, this is when i would feed them(sit back and watch the show!) 
Never had any aggression issues with my pairs over their life (M/F pairs).
I mist the "cool end" which should be much thicker for them to burrow etc. Misting the cool end gives the sand more structural integrity for the burrows.

Epic animals! Get some!


----------



## dannydee (Apr 22, 2014)

treeofgreen said:


> While there are far more experienced keepers around these parts, I will give you my experiences anyway
> Never saw my few pairs during the day. They would all come out in the early evening and be very active, this is when i would feed them(sit back and watch the show!)
> Never had any aggression issues with my pairs over their life (M/F pairs).
> I mist the "cool end" which should be much thicker for them to burrow etc. Misting the cool end gives the sand more structural integrity for the burrows.
> ...




Thanks for the reply treeofgreen.

That's great to hear your experience, but if you don't mind, I have a couple more questions. You said they come out in the early evening, great, but how sensitive to light are they? Do you have some form of night light, or do you just use the room light when you are feeding/watching them?

Also, I'm having a bit of a headache trying to suss out how I'm going to heat their enclosure. It's no problem having a mat and stat controlling the hot end, but I'm worried about controlling the cool end. My flat is very cool, with the room temperature sticking around 16/17 degrees C. Meaning the cool end of the enclosure and the ambient temperature will be the same. How would you suggest I deal with this? 

My two trains of thought are, firstly, having two heat mats running off two stats. This would deal with the substrate temperatures, although it's slightly inconvenient, but do nothing for the air temperature.

My second thought is having a small globe over the cool end. Obviously I would have this on a stat as well, but along with it increasing the air temperature, it would dry out the moist sand very quickly.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## butters (Apr 22, 2014)

Dont worry about it. The cool end should be just that...cool. It is not necessary or advisable to have an extra heat source at that end. 
One heat mat, up one end, is enough. Your gecko will figure out where it feels the most comfortable and move there. The idea is to set up a temperature gradient from warm/hot to cool. Just make sure you provide a hide at either end so it has options.


----------



## dannydee (Apr 22, 2014)

butters said:


> Dont worry about it. The cool end should be just that...cool. It is not necessary or advisable to have an extra heat source at that end.
> One heat mat, up one end, is enough. Your gecko will figure out where it feels the most comfortable and move there. The idea is to set up a temperature gradient from warm/hot to cool. Just make sure you provide a hide at either end so it has options.



Thanks butters,

So you don't think the moist end of the enclosure will be too cold for them? The 16/17 degrees C I stated was day time temperatures, this drops even further during the night. The heat from beneath will be ok at the hot end, but directly above it, the air temperature will still be very cold.


----------



## treeofgreen (Apr 22, 2014)

dannydee, about the lighting: I never bothered with IR reptile lights or anything like that. The reptile area has natural lightning and the lighting from other rooms is enough for feeding and observation(while obviously not bright enough to simulate daylight).


----------



## dannydee (Apr 22, 2014)

treeofgreen said:


> dannydee, about the lighting: I never bothered with IR reptile lights or anything like that. The reptile area has natural lightning and the lighting from other rooms is enough for feeding and observation(while obviously not bright enough to simulate daylight).



Brilliant, thank you. I think I'll worry about the lighting after I get my head around the heating. I know they are meant to be simply to look after, but when you do not live in a warm climate, some extra issues raise their ugly heads.

I also saw that someone else has had a problem with his male dropping its tail. Is this a common problem when keeping a pair together?

Cheers


----------



## butters (Apr 22, 2014)

Usually only if the other gecko sees the wiggling tail as food. It does happen but that's one of the risks you take of keeping and feeding animals in the same enclosure. Tails grow back but never the same. If you are concerned just house them seperately with short visits for breeding.

The cold night time temps aren't really a problem, neither is the air temp as if it does get too cold your gecko will just move to the warm end. Over winter your gecko is likely to be curled up in the substrate in an area that is the right temp for it. That's the whole idea of a heat gradient. The animal can go where it wants.One end warm, one end cool, let the animal work it out. As long as the heat source at one end works they will be fine. Remember night time air temps in the desert are much lower than 10C over winter but the animal wont usually be exposed to them. it will be burrowed somewhere with a more stable higher temp.

Lighting for nocturnal geckos is only for you. They don't need it and actually don't like it in most cases. If its too bright in the room they wont come out. Subdued lighting in the room of an evening (like from a desk lamp on the other side of the room) is usually enough for you to see them and for them to feel comfortable enough to come out.

- - - Updated - - -

If it makes you feel better about the temp thing I live in Brisbane and none of my reptiles get night time heating year round. In winter we get periods where temps drop well below 10C for weeks on end at night and I've never had a problem. It probably gets colder where you are but if you leave the heating on at night one end will always be warm. In fact your whole enclosure will probably stay warmer overall than mine do here in Brisbane.


----------



## dannydee (Apr 23, 2014)

butters said:


> Usually only if the other gecko sees the wiggling tail as food. It does happen but that's one of the risks you take of keeping and feeding animals in the same enclosure. Tails grow back but never the same. If you are concerned just house them seperately with short visits for breeding.
> 
> The cold night time temps aren't really a problem, neither is the air temp as if it does get too cold your gecko will just move to the warm end. Over winter your gecko is likely to be curled up in the substrate in an area that is the right temp for it. That's the whole idea of a heat gradient. The animal can go where it wants.One end warm, one end cool, let the animal work it out. As long as the heat source at one end works they will be fine. Remember night time air temps in the desert are much lower than 10C over winter but the animal wont usually be exposed to them. it will be burrowed somewhere with a more stable higher temp.
> 
> ...



That is reassuring, I only keep Australian snakes, and they do fine with no heat at night. In fact, they are a lot hardier than I initially gave them credit for.

Ok, so the ambient air temps I'm now comfortable with, but I'm still hot happy. The thing is there will be no heat gradient. Yes, I will have a heat source under a third of the tank, but it will not create a gradient, it'll create a heat step (from hot to cold)!
Maybe the heat, if I'm lucky, will transfer an extra inch or so, but I fail to see how a heat mat will create a gradient. Effectively, by using a heat mat I will have a hot area and a cold area, no in between. So the gecko has a choice of two temperatures, 32 or 16/17.

Am I creating a problem where there isn't a problem?

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Thyla (Apr 23, 2014)

dannydee said:


> Brilliant, thank you. I think I'll worry about the lighting after I get my head around the heating. I know they are meant to be simply to look after, but when you do not live in a warm climate, some extra issues raise their ugly heads.
> 
> I also saw that someone else has had a problem with his male dropping its tail. Is this a common problem when keeping a pair together?
> 
> Cheers



Yes. I use to have a male and female housed together until the male's tail disappeared one day (supposable eaten by the female). Now i keep them separate until it's breeding time.
I also use to keep hatchies together until the same thing happened. Now i don't let them go past about 4 or so months without being housed separately for this reason alone.

Regarding the heating. I use to live in Canberra where night time temps would get as low as -5 celcius so room temperature would be between 0 and 5 celcius. I don't think my geckos were adversely affected by this cold during night times. Their natural climate is semi-arid Australia which gets very hot during the daytime, particularly in summer. But people don't realise that at night time during the winter, the desert areas get pretty cold (not as cold as your winters though!).
Anyhow like others have recommended, just have one heat mat or heat cord for the hot end (about 31 celcius) and let the other cool side be room temperature. The gecko should thermo-regulate it's temperature to stay warm and very much alive.
I don't bother with any special lighting, just normal lights if you want to view them. Otherwise they will still be able to see with almost no lighting.


EDIT: your taking gradient to be a slow progression of temperature from one end to the other. So long as the gecko can move freely between the two temperatures, he/she will be able to go from hot, to cold, to hot, to cold side many times to keep a relatively constant temperature. I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## dannydee (Apr 23, 2014)

Thyla said:


> Yes. I use to have a male and female housed together until the male's tail disappeared one day (supposable eaten by the female). Now i keep them separate until it's breeding time.
> I also use to keep hatchies together until the same thing happened. Now i don't let them go past about 4 or so months without being housed separately for this reason alone.
> 
> Regarding the heating. I use to live in Canberra where night time temps would get as low as -5 celcius so room temperature would be between 0 and 5 celcius. I don't think my geckos were adversely affected by this cold during night times. Their natural climate is semi-arid Australia which gets very hot during the daytime, particularly in summer. But people don't realise that at night time during the winter, the desert areas get pretty cold (not as cold as your winters though!).
> ...




Thanks Thyla,
I think I've been over complicating things. I just need to set up the enclosure now, and get on with things. The pair of levis that I've ordered will not be ready until June, so still plenty of time.
Do you keep them in an old fish tank? I suppose with having moist sand at one end, then tank comes into its own. I'm just struggling to find a fish tank with the dimensions that I'm after!


----------

